# Greek and latin at the same time for kids?



## Pergamum (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello,

Noah is almost done learning the basic Greek alphabet. He is 6 and seems to be progressing well. What is more, he seems to enjoy our times of learning as well.

We are using "Hey Andrew, teach me some greek." 

We plan to use this throughout, since my greek keeps becoming more and more deficient (I am learning my second language in 2 years, a national language and a tribal language, so keeping up with the paradigms has been hard and reading the bible in both the national language and in english has not allowed much greek bible reading).


Has anyone out there taught their kids both Greek and Latin at the same time? The younger a kid is, the more absorbant their linguistic muscles are, but is Greek, latin on top of the local language here too much?


What are the best Latin curriculums for small, small children (aiming for slow and gradual progress that does not dampen their zeal of learning).


----------



## Bethel (Feb 8, 2011)

We started teaching Latin and Greek to our boys when they were in 2nd & 3rd grade (they are now in junior high and high school). Our Greek progression has been more successful than our Latin studies. We started off with a year of Greek Alphabetarion by Bluedorn and then moved to the Elementary Greek 3-volume series by Gatchell. We've spent the last 3 years slowly working through New Testament Greek for Beginners by Machen (with the corresponding workbook by Thompson). Our boys can read Koine Greek and do a fairly good job of translating the NT.

Our Latin studies have not been as consistent. I've yet to find a program that I truly like. Memoria Press has a good series, and if I were to start over again, I would probably go that route (especially since they now have the First Form Latin series available). One caveat: It is a program geared for Catholics. Since my Latin is weak, I've decided to use Wheelock's Latin in high school because of all the supplemental material and teacher helps.

Latin for Beginners by D'Ooge is a great book for parents who are self-educating. Its pace is a little fast, but it's a solid program.

I hope this helps!


----------

